# I need a SE-R hauled across the country. Any ideas?



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I got a 200sx SE-R in Atlanta, Georgia that I need shipped to Seattle, WA. 

I need a transporter but who can I trust?

Any ideas or preferred carriers please help me out.

Thanks
seth


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

I would find the time to drive it myself. I don't trust people with my stuff. If it does not belong to them they don't care. (IMO)


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

^You wanna drive it?  

You're absolutely correct, if you want it done right you gotta do it yourself. It's 2000 miles though so I'd do better to have it shipped then spend the time driving it back. 

Honestly, I have very little experience shipping autos so I was hoping someone could recommend a reliable carrier. On the cheap would be preferred.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I looked into this for a shorter distance and it was like $1,000 to have it done for a smaller car than a SE-R


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Try BT Auto Transport...
Or Car On A Truck


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Thanks Eous! I submitted a request to both companies. 
Yep, most carriers run about 1,000 or 1,300 for my journey.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I drove mine back from cali to here in colo.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

dang yo thats money id do it myself gives you time to check out the country side


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Over 2000 miles and I'd have to do it three days (68 hours). 
I don't think so. 

Plus airfare (250 - 300 one way), gas (over 200), room & food (easily 300 if I have time to stop) 
So that’s over 800 just to drive it myself. For 300 more I could have it shipped. 

BT quote was $1135

Car on a truck was $1195


I'd like to get shipped for 1000.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Sethticlees said:


> *room & food (easily 300 if I have time to stop)
> So that’s over 800 just to drive it myself. For 300 more I could have it ship
> 
> *


You don't need a room, you park in a rest stop and sleep, wake up the next morning, spray on some colonge and call it done.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Pacman said:


> *You don't need a room, you park in a rest stop and sleep, wake up the next morning, spray on some colonge and call it done.  *


 word! and go to drive throughs. but you would learn alot about your car.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

^^^Do that and save some time. Instead of 68 hours, make it 64!!!


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Sethticlees said:


> *Over 2000 miles and I'd have to do it three days (68 hours).
> I don't think so.
> 
> Plus airfare (250 - 300 one way), gas (over 200), room & food (easily 300 if I have time to stop)
> ...


I drove my SE-R 1400 miles and only used $65 on gas the whole time. I only took a 2-hour nap about half-way home and the trip was about 18 hours.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

*fugiot*

are you sure it only took 18 hours. If that were true, you would have been driving 77 7/10 miles per hour(average) and thats with no stops.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

*Re: fugiot*



Punkrocka436 said:


> *are you sure it only took 18 hours. If that were true, you would have been driving 77 7/10 miles per hour(average) and thats with no stops. *


 LOL  Haahaa, nice observation. I'm not saying it couldn't be done but that sure puts things into perspective. 

No way could I drive for two days straight though. I'm not that crazy about long road trips.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

just bring a friend you trust to drive your car (if you're lucky enough to have one  ) and take turns sleeping/driving.
long drives do suck but it would be like ar roadtrip, only with a purpose.
although your odometer would have less miles on it if you got it shipped.
true you don't know how good the guys shipping are gonna treat it, but do you really know how good the former owner treated it???
i'd have it shipped but that's just with my schedule. i think htere's more benefits for you to have it shipped


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I brought a friend with me but he didn't drive, he just kept me awake. And yes I did make it in about 18 hours. Remember, this IS and SE-R we're talking about here and going through the Nevada desert is a good spot to test your max speed. I hit 142


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

I stand corrected :-D. The highest i have taken my GA16 is 105, but traffic started to get heavy so i slowed down


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

seth i found a company that willin to ship my car from cali-tx for 595.

do a search on yahoo and stuff and ull come up with alot of these auto transporter sites .

i dont know which one is a good one but i hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Able Auto Transport (a broker) has shipped my car with Northwest Auto Relocation (another broker) who shipped my car with some dude named Bryan. 
Long story short I got the car shipped from Atlanta to Seattle for 975 all in. 

I talked to Bryan yesterday and he's got my car on his truck already. 

What a relief it is knowing my car is finally on it's way.


----------

